# Clomid success stories



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Has anyone here conceived successfully using Clomid? I want to hear some POSITIVE and HAPPY Clomid stories. I am starting Clomid this cycle and I'd really like to hear some good stories to help me stay positive!

Thanks! I hope you are out there!


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

None yet???


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

DS was conceived with clomid. I didn't ovulate with 50mg or 100mg but 150mg did the trick and I was pregnant









He is now 2 1/2 and I am taking clomid again, starting Saturday - 100mg.

Good luck to you!


----------



## prayingfor2 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have PCOS so my dr put me on Clomid. I became pregnant with my 2 year old son on 50mgs days 3-7. I'm currently in the 2ww after using Clomid. Good luck!


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

: YAY! I wanna hear more! I feel like I usually only hear bad Clomid stories!

I am going to take Clomid this upcoming cycle on days 5-9. I am starting on 50 mg. I asked her about days 3-7 and she said no, it's 5-9. I don't have pcos, I just don't ovulate frequently.

Good luck! I'd love to hear from more of you!


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I took it on days 5-9 as well. When I finally O'd it was on day 21. 10 days later I got a positive HPT


----------

